# Lumps in groin :(:(



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, woke up this morning and i have a lump in each side of my groin. They are painful to touch and im pretty worried what it could be. Obviously i am going to get in the doctors asap, just wandering if anyone else has had this??


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

hernia?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

vlb said:


> hernia?


Hope not mate, dont want an operation


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

nodules?

I've got a load all over me in different places (groin, arm, throat), just fatty lumps....well I hope so! I've had them for years and not had any signs of the big C touch wood.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

is it on the skin [sebaceous cyst] or is it n the ball itself...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its where my lower abdoman joins my upper leg and feels like its where thers all the veins/glands etc.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its swollen glands, have them myself


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope so dude. What makes you think that, its the first time i have ever got them. I did do the heaviest deads i have ever done on Tuesday and maybe its linked to that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lymphodes?

Tbh mate main thing is it's just came up, therefore go to doctors and even if it is anything they will sort it asaps so wouldn't be to worried.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> lymphodes?
> 
> Tbh mate main thing is it's just came up, therefore go to doctors and even if it is anything they will sort it asaps so wouldn't be to worried.


True, thanks mate. I cant get to the doctors untill Monday next week unfortunately due to work. . . . . .


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Its where my lower abdoman joins my upper leg and feels like its where thers all the veins/glands etc.


Its called lymphadenopathy; you had an infection recently...?

"Common causes of enlarged inguinal nodes include infections of the leg or foot, and STDs. "


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not had an infection or STD mate??????


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Not had an infection or STD mate??????


When did you last have sexual health screening?

"Nodes are generally considered to be normal if they are up to 1 cm in diameter; however, some authors suggest that inguinal nodes larger than 1.5 cm should be considered abnormal.

If it is painful or tender this indicate infection or inflammation which will subside after recovery."


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i had mine checked by the doc, he put it down to my gear usage and dieting


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Not had an infection or STD mate??????


Hmm, why not phone NHS 24 mate? alough don't get me wrong they can be a nightmare at the best of times in terms of diagnosis, just might be worth a shot?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

def get it checked but sounds like swollen lymph nodes

if before the docs u can get a manual lymph drainage massage you should try that...see if it helps


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

was them lymphode gland things for me. used to play football and when i would slide and graze side of my leg id have them everytime, nuisance lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> When did you last have sexual health screening?
> 
> "Nodes are generally considered to be normal if they are up to 1 cm in diameter; however, some authors suggest that inguinal nodes larger than 1.5 cm should be considered abnormal.
> 
> If it is painful or tender this indicate infection or inflammation which will subside after recovery."


Around 1 years ago mate, i would be VERY shocked if i did have anything

and questioning the missus as i had it checked after we had been together around 2 months............

Thanks for your help mate!!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Hmm, why not phone NHS 24 mate? alough don't get me wrong they can be a nightmare at the best of times in terms of diagnosis, just might be worth a shot?


Na if your that worried go to a walk in centre; or head down to your doc and tell the receptonist you have an emergency appointment


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Hmm, why not phone NHS 24 mate? alough don't get me wrong they can be a nightmare at the best of times in terms of diagnosis, just might be worth a shot?


cheers mate, will ring them on dinner break today then.



stephy said:


> def get it checked but sounds like swollen lymph nodes
> 
> if before the docs u can get a manual lymph drainage massage you should try that...see if it helps


Thanks Stephy, not something i have heard of but will have a look into this!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Around 1 years ago mate, i would be VERY shocked if i did have anything
> 
> and questioning the missus as i had it checked after we had been together around 2 months............
> 
> Thanks for your help mate!!!


No probs dude; could be due to anythin infection is the no.1 thing but as mentioned other causes can result in the inflammed lymph nodes.

Hope you get to the bottom of it and let us know the result i:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks mate. Was just wandering if its something related to just starting cabergoline or letro?

I am on cycle at the minute too, not sure if this can contribute.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This can be caused by CNS being overstressed by heavy weightlifting. I've had it before.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks mate. Was just wandering if its something related to just starting cabergoline or letro?
> 
> I am on cycle at the minute too, not sure if this can contribute.


Well either way on cycle is goin to affect your immune system - so could well be the cause

And low and behold a search on the internet shows a side effect of caber to be lymphadenopathy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> Well either way on cycle is goin to affect your immune system - so could well be the cause
> 
> And low and behold a search on the internet shows a side effect of caber to be lymphadenopathy!


Right ok lol. sorry i didnt think to search that, was just panicking. Well will see if its gone down tomorrow morning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, quick update, the left side has gone down today and barely there, the right is still there but not as bad. Last night it was VERY sore for quite a while which was worrying. Will get booked into the docotrs for Monday but hopefully it will be gone by then.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Monday??? bl00dy hell they make you wait... we get same day appointments here... can you push for same day at yours?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Monday??? bl00dy hell they make you wait... we get same day appointments here... can you push for same day at yours?


I doubt i would get same day but cant anywat due to work commitments unfortunately. The next available time to go is Monday. If it gets any worse or doesnt go down anymore then ill get to the hospital after work at 8.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

once got a gammy leg from a mountain bike accident and i got swelling in exactly the same place as you.

i could hardly walk at points it was so sore but a course of anti-biotics later i was fine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im hoping thats all i will have to do mate.

Its got me thinking though about the infection, anywhere i can send a wee sample for free and get tested. Again i think its absolutely unlikely but worth checking.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

I had one and thought it was a hernia, but swollen nodes it was and antibiotics did the trick in a day.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WTF! Ive had these all my life thought they were normal?

Theyre not massive but i can feel em and sorta move em about a little.

Good luck with whatever yours is, i doubt ill get mine checked out, like i said ive had em all my life as far as im aware


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im hoping thats all i will have to do mate.
> 
> Its got me thinking though about the infection, anywhere i can send a wee sample for free and get tested. Again i think its absolutely unlikely but worth checking.


go to your nearest GUM clinic; all anonynous there - give a fake name :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Barker said:


> WTF! Ive had these all my life thought they were normal?
> 
> Theyre not massive but i can feel em and sorta move em about a little.
> 
> Good luck with whatever yours is, i doubt ill get mine checked out, like i said ive had em all my life as far as im aware


lumps on the skin of your scrotum are normal


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Its not my scrotum mate, its like where my groin and top of my leg meet, like the diagram showed earlier..


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Barker said:


> Its not my scrotum mate, its like where my groin and top of my leg meet, like the diagram showed earlier..


then its likely what I said earlier

Its not normal. Go see your doc, he'll need to do an imtimate exam to determine the size and quality of them, and prob start u on antibiotics to clear em up.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

But dude, ive had em for as long as i can remember and my nob hasn't dropped off yet?

I've had an STI check in the past and i was clean. They're not large nor painful...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Barker said:


> But dude, ive had em for as long as i can remember and my nob hasn't dropped off yet?
> 
> I've had an STI check in the past and i was clean. They're not large nor painful...


as mentioned any body infection can cause the nodes to come up. But chronic lymphadenopathy is abnormal and a pathological sign

Get yourself checked out


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

how big do the lumps feel? have you done any squats in the last few days and the rest of your legs are feeling tight? i used to get lumps in mine quite a lot and it was just due to not enough warming down after exercise and caused knots in the muscle. just another opinion it may help or it may not? hopefully things are good!


----------

